
Ask HN: How to change network route on Mac OS when using VPN? - eu
Hi all,<p>As I&#x27;m working from home, I often need to connect to my $WORK network via VPN. All&#x27;s fine most of the time, but the speed is pretty bad and IT won&#x27;t do anything about it.<p>The question is how would one change the default route and only use the VPN only for connecting to my $WORK network.<p>I&#x27;m using FortiClient if it matters and it routes everything via $WORK network.<p>Thanks
======
jlgaddis
As wmf mentioned, you may not be able to change the configuration of the VPN
client.

You could, however, simply delete the default route yourself (from a
terminal).

------
wmf
This is called split tunneling. Many corporate VPNs lock the configuration so
you can't change it.

